# Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen



## Perca3.0 (21. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich interessiere mich für das Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot. 

https://www.echolotprofis.de/echolo...MI6fOjmYTp1QIVE2YbCh1YMgvbEAQYAiABEgK2GfD_BwE

Hat das einer von euch?

Möchte damit auf dem größeren See Spinnfischen. Möchte vor allem Unterwasserberge erkennen und Kleinfischschwärme erkennen. Vielleicht auch mal nen Großfisch.

Taugt das Echolot was?

Vielen Dank.

Petri.


----------



## jkc (21. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*

Hi, habe das Gerät da, bin aber noch nicht so wirklich warm damit geworden. Habe bei mir auf dem Fluss manchmal den Eindruck, dass die Automatik zu sehr daran rum stellt. Auf dem See alles gut aber keine Wunder erwarten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Perca3.0 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*

Danke JK. 

Findest die Displaygrösse ausreichend?

Und kannst du Weissfischschärme mit drunter stehenden Barschen erkennen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Danielsu83 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

 ich habe es auf meinem Futterboot und war damit solange wie das Futterboot fuhr zufrieden. Hatte es aber nur zur Suche nach Unterwasserstrukturen zu suchen genutzt. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## jkc (22. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*

Hi, Futterfischschwärme hatte ich letzte Woche auf einem tiefen See damit gefunden, einzelne Sicheln auch, allerdings immer getrennt von einander. Auf meinem Hausgewässer sehe ich normal keine Fische da einfach zu flach. Bildschirmgröße ist so naja...wenn Du einen größeren willst musst Du halt mehr zahlen. Für eine geteilte Bildschirmanzeige ist er mir jedenfalls zu klein...

Edit: Das was ich wirklich unglücklich an dem Gerät finde, ist die Lösung mit dem Steckmechanismus für die Halterung / den Standfuß - das Gerät wird hier einfach nur aufgesteckt, dabei war das ganze so locker, dass das exakt gar nicht gehalten hat. Das ist für mich eine glatte Fehlkonstruktion.


Grüße JK


----------



## Anni3295 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*

Lowrance ist eigentlich ein guter Hersteller von Echoloten. Kenne dein aufgeführtes Modell zwar nicht, aber ein Bekannter von mir hatte dir 5x Pro. Kann dir, wenn du ein gutes und praktisches Echolot haben willst, dieses hier ans Herz legen: https://www.angel-domaene.de/deeper-smart-sonar-pro-smartphone-echolot-mit-wifi-und-gps--29394.html Sehr sicher und einfache Bedienung über das Smarthpone.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*

Spezl von mir versucht nun mit dem HOOK4Pro am Futterboot Sicheln zu erkennen. Wir probieren schon std damit,m heute abend wird es weitergeehn ...
See bis 11 m tief meist aber 6-9 m, klares Wasser,:
Welche Einstellungen sind denn dazu empfehlenwert?
Wir haben nun 82 kHz eingestellt, damit der Abstrahlwinkel größer ist und somit der Fisch sich länger im Kegeel aufhält, aber irgendwie wird nichts sichelächliches gezeigt (manchmal vom Boden abgehoben große DICKE Bananen in gelb/rot)  , auch der Untergrund gefällt mir in der Darstellung/ Auflösung nicht.

Welche Ratschläge habt ihr denn?


----------



## jkc (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*

Haste mal ein Bild?
Richtig saubere Sicheln sind ja schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*

Nein .. Foto habe ich keeins ...

kannst du mir bitte mal deine Standarteinstellung mailen?
Die probiere ich heute gleich aus ...


----------



## jkc (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*

Ich habe da keine Standardeinstellungen, und wie geschrieben bin ich auch nicht so wirklich grün mit dem Gertät.


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Spezl von mir versucht nun mit dem HOOK4Pro am Futterboot Sicheln zu erkennen. Wir probieren schon std damit,m heute abend wird es weitergeehn ...
> See bis 11 m tief meist aber 6-9 m, klares Wasser,:
> Welche Einstellungen sind denn dazu empfehlenwert?
> Wir haben nun 82 kHz eingestellt, damit der Abstrahlwinkel größer ist und somit der Fisch sich länger im Kegeel aufhält, aber irgendwie wird nichts sichelächliches gezeigt (manchmal vom Boden abgehoben große DICKE Bananen in gelb/rot)  , auch der Untergrund gefällt mir in der Darstellung/ Auflösung nicht.
> ...



Für die Gewässer tiefe sind 200 kHz die richtige Einstellung


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*

Ich kenne das HOOK 4 leider nicht,rate dir für dein Vorhaben aber zu einem anderen Gerät.Früher oder später wirst Du dich über das Minidisplay
ärgern.Das A&O bei Echoloten ist die Sendeleistung und damit kann das
HOOK-4 auch nicht gerade punkten.Ich bin mit dem X-135 total zu frieden,das ist zwar ein schwarz/weiß Gerät zeigt aber alles, was wir als Angler sehen wollen zuverlässig und deutlich an.Gucke doch mal hier,
auch nur geringfügig teurer,aber es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-lowrance-x135/k0


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem X-135 total zu frieden,das ist zwar ein schwarz/weiß Gerät zeigt aber alles, was wir als Angler sehen wollen zuverlässig und deutlich an.



Das X-135 habe ich auch seit 2004 (siehe mein damaliges Posting https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=497161&postcount=4, seidem ist es aber auch in Norge usw. gewesen!)

Hier mit dem HOOK4pro geht es aber bei mir um ein Echoot für das Futterboot und da ist ein kleines Display wegen des Transportes am Wasser durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK-4x Echolot - Erfahrungen*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Für die Gewässer tiefe sind 200 kHz die richtige Einstellung




Das habe ich gestern getestet.
Gerade in diesen Tiefen ist die 82 kHz besser da der Abstrahlwinkel größer ist:
Größere Bodenflächenerkennung, bessere Fischerkennung, da der Fisch länger im Abstrahlkegel erfasst wird und somit eher als Sichel erkannt wird.
200 kHz hat bessere Auflösung und ggf .Tiefenduchdringung des Untergrunds,, hebt Fische theoretisch am Grund besser ab, und trennt auch erfasste Objekte klarer voneinander, aber in der geringen Wassrertiefe wird der Fisch zu kurz erfasst um ein aussagekräftiges Bild zu sehen.

Wir haben gestern 2 Unterwasserberge mit großen Fischen geordet und mit verschiedenen Einstellungen beim Überfahren mit dem Echolot getestet.


----------

